# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Торговля и Склад 9.2  Бухгалтерия 4.5 выгрузка

## pashok24

Помогите найти обработки для перегрузка данных из Торговля и Склад 9.2 в Бухгалтерия 4.5 !

----------


## sapravka

> Помогите найти обработки для перегрузка данных из Торговля и Склад 9.2 в Бухгалтерия 4.5 !


А стандартные обработки (которые входят в состав релиза) чем не походят?

----------


## Striq

Здравствуйте ! Не против стандартных, но  даже в релизах нет файла Tr9_Ac4.ert  . (на дисках ИТС  есть PTr9_Ac.ert ) Помогите файликом

----------


## sapravka

> Здравствуйте ! Не против стандартных, но  даже в релизах нет файла Tr9_Ac4.ert  . (на дисках ИТС  есть PTr9_Ac.ert ) Помогите файликом


Давайте мыло - вечером скину вам два файлика:

*Tr9_Ac4.ert*
и
*Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert*

----------


## Striq

Пошла другим путём :Торг-Бух OLE.ert. Но на всякий "пожарный" : striq@yandex.ru

----------


## sapravka

> Пошла другим путём :Торг-Бух OLE.ert. Но на всякий "пожарный" : striq@yandex.ru


Все!
Выслал Вам эти две обработки!
А вообщето эти обработки находяться в другой конфигурации, с помощью которой и делаются/настраиваются/меняются/и.т.д правила обмена...

----------

vovchicnn (17.10.2013)

----------


## igo131969

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
Tr9_Ac4.ert
и
Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
на адрес igo13@rambler.ru

Заранее спасибо

----------


## sapravka

Отправил!

----------


## tatya

Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
Tr9_Ac4.ert
и
Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
на адрес tat.84@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо

----------


## sapravka

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
> Tr9_Ac4.ert
> и
> Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
> на адрес tat.84@mail.ru
> 
> Заранее спасибо


Отправил...

----------

tatya (12.10.2013)

----------


## alester27

> Отправил...


Выручите уж пожалуйста с файлами меня тоже mister-stas27@yandex.ru

----------


## sapravka

> Выручите уж пожалуйста с файлами меня тоже mister-stas27@yandex.ru


Отправил...

----------


## 930728

> Отправил...


Кто имеет данные файлы (Tr9_Ac4.ert, Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert )  отправьте, пож на 930728@mail.ru

Спасибо за содействие

----------


## sapravka

> Кто имеет данные файлы (Tr9_Ac4.ert, Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert )  отправьте, пож на 930728@mail.ru
> 
> Спасибо за содействие


Отправил на мыло...

----------

930728 (21.01.2014)

----------


## Алёныч

Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
Tr9_Ac4.ert
и
Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
на адрес tala_29@mail.ru

Буду оч признательна.

----------


## sapravka

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
> Tr9_Ac4.ert
> и
> Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
> на адрес tala_29@mail.ru
> 
> Буду оч признательна.


Отправил...
Не забывайте поблагодарить...

----------

Алёныч (21.01.2014)

----------


## 930728

Спасибо, *sapravka*

----------


## hserge74

Поделитесь, пожалуйста 
Tr9_Ac4.ert
и
Tr9_Ac4_НУ.ert 
на адрес hserge@list.ru

Заранее спасибо

----------


## DonnaBrupe

Добрый день 
Нужно помощь специалистов
Есть 1С Предприятие 7,7 для SQL 7.70.021 в ней установлены компоненты: Бухгалтерский учет и Управление распределенными ИБ
Есть ли возможность добавить Торговля и Склад и как это можно сделать без потери данных ? 

Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день 
> Нужно помощь специалистов
> Есть 1С Предприятие 7,7 для SQL 7.70.021 в ней установлены компоненты: Бухгалтерский учет и Управление распределенными ИБ
> Есть ли возможность добавить Торговля и Склад и как это можно сделать без потери данных ? 
> 
> Спасибо!


Комплексную платформу взять здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

